# Humminbird 8000 LCR



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I am trying to help a friend find the power chord and transducer for his Humminbird 8000 LCR, can anybody give me some way to head on this, not able to find anything on the internet except the Manual and he has that.

thanks,
Ron


----------



## First Mate (Jan 26, 2011)

had one in 1986 but dont know where parts can be found


----------

